# Picking Up New Outback.



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

DW and I are newbies to RVing but vets to tent camping. We are picking up our Outback 23RS on Friday 2/3/06. Should work perfect for 2 empty nesters.

Glad we found this site.

Rayman
Palm Harbor, FL


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hope you enjoy your purchase. Let us know how much fun you have!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy!!!









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rayman said:


> DW and I are newbies to RVing but vets to tent camping. We are picking up our Outback 23RS on Friday 2/3/06. Should work perfect for 2 empty nesters.
> 
> Glad we found this site.
> 
> ...


YEAH! We, too, are veteran tenters - wolderness style - feeling a bit like we've gone to the dark side. But this site and THESE GUYS are making the transition a bit easier.

Congrats on the new toy - - just be sure to get some sleep between now and then so you've got your wits about you for the PDI!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!

and Good Luck with it......you'll enjoy it.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats rayman on the 23RS
And enjoy









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congratulations on the purchase! I hope you love your Outback as much as we love ours.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard Rayman. You'll love the Outback. Is this the first move up from the tent? If it is, you've gone right to the best. I've been laughing for years, when people approach me and tell me how camping in my popup, then my TT and now my Outback, isn't "real" camping. They tell me this when they are in the site next to mine.







Always cracks me up - they're in the same campground! You're gonna love the Outback and this site.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your TT







Great choice.

Thor


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Welcome aboard Rayman. You'll love the Outback. Is this the first move up from the tent? If it is, you've gone right to the best. I've been laughing for years, when people approach me and tell me how camping in my popup, then my TT and now my Outback, isn't "real" camping. They tell me this when they are in the site next to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the first move from the tent. Really looking forward to it. Started out thinking I'd go PU. Then decided maybe hybrid. When we saw the Outback we knew it was for us. I'm planning on getting a Prodigy brake controller and Equalizer hitch. What do you think about that? TV is a 2006 Toyota Tundra Dcab. Would appreciate your feedback.

Rayman (Bill)


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome Rayman,

There is a lot of good information available on this site. Check in and post often.

Congrats,

Sidewinder


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome action

congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations Bill!
We know just how you feel right now!
10 years of Tent Camping before the Outback.
Backaches, mud, wet sleeping bags. 
I miss that dearly! NOOOTTT!!!
Enjoy your Outback!
Brian


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moving from a tent to an Outback is going to SOOOO change your camping life. Most of us went Tent-Popup-Outback, so you've jumped past the middle step.

Congrats on the new trailer. You are going to love it!!!

Post some pictures and feel free to ask all your questions.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Enjoy your new TT!


----------

